# Best Battery Life Kernel (AOKP JB)



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Like the title says, I'm a big fan of AOKP JB. I'm currently running the KT747 kernel and the smartassv2 governor. Now, I know that setup isn't uber battery friendly, so I'm looking for advice on that. I want the best possible battery life with as little an impact on performance as possible. So what kernel are you guys using, what governor, scheduler, etc. I want all the advice out there.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am using that kernel. SIO scheduler using Badass governor. I am getting amazing performance and battery life. 15-16 hours. Decent/heavy use. 2hr talk time 2 hr screen on etc. Some tether. About the best since I have owned any android.

I am running liquid rc4. 
Edit: I am also using stock clock. 1512 or whatever it is. I actually just raises it to 2106 and wow this bad boy is quick. I recommend this setup. I tried IMO kernel a while back on AOSP and battery life didn't seem that good. I use his kernel for TW though. Guess my phone is just picky. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dezlez (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm running AOKP build 3 with lean kernel. I just traveled from Ann Arbor to Chicago basically using my phone + spotify or music player the entire way. It was about a 4 hour and 45 minute train ride, I still have 68% which is pretty amazing. With minimal use I get about 25+ hours.


----------

